# They never cease to amaze me



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Of the 10 3 wk old kids one set of trips isnt gaining like they should. I honestly dont know why, doe has been good momma in the past. All weighed yesterday.
Tonite I tried bottle feeding one. She latched on in about in 2 seconds but her 2 siblings (who also havent had adequete gain) didnt get it.
Tomorrow I will try the others again. Mama Doe tries to reject the one who just took to bottle.
I have never seen her feed any of her kids but then Im not out there 24/7. This one little doe runs for mom when she sees me cause I hold her mom so she can nurse.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I am sorry. We have a doe who kidded this past week and she wasn't letting her buckling nurse unless we held her, but her doeling seemed fine, and growing. A friend came over to visit, and I told her what was going on <she raises boers>, and she took a look at her, and suggested we leave grain out for her free choice and all the alfalfa we could give. 
Guess what? before my friend left, mama was letting both kids nurse! WHEW. I was so afraid I'd end up with a bottle baby. 
BUT, we still have to keep a close eye on them and make sure he's getting his belly full.

I was told basically if mama is kicking them away, and not letting them nurse, especially after the first week, it definitely is best to make them a bottle baby.

I'm glad your little doe figured out the bottle.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well maybe if you take the one girl and bottle feed the other two will get enough now to grow. Maybe mom just doesnt have enough milk for 3?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree with Stacey....supplementing may help....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey I like the way you think. Just supplement her for now. The doe happened to have quads...3 were on the ground & all of a sudden whoosh!
Out slides this breech girl.
This am it took a little work for bottle, put a dab of karo on the nipple & the lights finally went back on.


----------

